# What Is Your Favorite Guitar Color?



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Guitars come in all sorts of colors these days. There are a few colors I would never have on my guitars but others like them.

What are your favorite colors? The poll is multiple choice so you can pick a few different colors if you wish.

I could only pick ten so I apologize if your's is not on the list.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

None of the above. I don't have a favourite colour/finish and never understood why anyone would only go for, say, black guitars - or neon green ones, for that matter.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

You just can't say any white -* Olympic *White on a Stratocaster. 

Darkburst on a Les Paul. And *TV* yellow on Special.


----------



## nutter (Aug 29, 2009)

tobacco burst or sunburst


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I wish there were a maintenance-free "shit rust red/brown" combo - like on my car. I'd be all over that.


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Darkburst? Maybe. I absolutely love it!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

voted for a bunch of the, as didn't have burst on the list


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Chose red it's my favorite color, but if there was an option for burst I'd be all over it.


----------



## BRXM (Nov 25, 2010)

I noticed that nobody chose purple in the pole, which is of course, totally understandable, but I have a bass guitar, an LTD B104 bass that has a weird automotive type metal flake finish which I think is called a "cola" color. Its has very subdued metal flake in it and it changes color from dark red to purple to black, depending on how the light hits it, although it mainly looks like dark purple metal flake. Its not totally gaudy like those Daisy Rock colors, but actually looks quite unique. Although personally I like red or Cherry Sunburst, I agree with Maxer, having too many of the same finish gets very boring. I have 2 Epiphones, SG Prophecy EX and LP Ultra II, both have the black finish with a grey curly maple top and I'm already regretting not getting one of them in red just for a difference in color.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Had a purple....it's now natural with a light stain. And I have one that's black with orange ang blue flames. Even have a couple of reddish bursts. Don't have a white one or a yellow one.....oh well. But the color don't make the guitar sound any better or make me play any better.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Purple is the only color I don't like, just doesn't look good on anything to me.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

puckhead said:


> voted for a bunch of the, as didn't have burst on the list


You are so right! I don't know why I didn't put that on there. Especially since my AG-75 is a brown/burst.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

It depends on the guitar for me.

Strats ~ I love Sonic Blue (even though I have a vintage sunburst)

Les Pauls ~ Tobacco Burst

Jacksons ~ I dig the "burnt cherry burst" (I think that is what it's called off the top of my head) they offer in the USA Soloist models


----------



## maceland (Oct 26, 2010)

Just picked up one of these ... the color was one of the reasons so I guess these warm tones have an appeal ... for me anyway. Hope it's not too close to monkey-shit brown!


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

Strat - Olympic White
LP - Oxblood
335 - Walnut or cherry
I also like ebony on almost any guitar, as long as it's got nice supporting details (cream binding, tortoise shell guard etc.)

Blue and purple don't look right on guitars to me, especially Strats.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

WEEZY said:


> Strat - Olympic White
> LP - Oxblood
> 335 - Walnut or cherry
> I also like ebony on almost any guitar, as long as it's got nice supporting details (cream binding, tortoise shell guard etc.)
> ...




I agree about the purple.....not for me either. Now a nice ebony LP Custom ~ now yer talkin'!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Clear.










:banana:


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Tobaco or sunburst. I must say i do like seafoam green.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I like natural, in several flavours


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

I've been coming back to this ~ and I'd like to mention I also love the 'look' of the wood grain.......whereas say a Sonic Blue Strat is just that, I can't help but to love Koi tops from Carvin..

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## jazzmaster61 (Oct 17, 2010)

I voted for the last bunch,as i have a candy green E.C. Strat that just grows on me.Also love see through blond as in my 57 avri P.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mine is sunburst...

But depends on the guitar--I like to be able to see the wood.
Mine are all sunburst, natural, stained or transparent--except my Les Paul--it's the only one you can't see some woodgrain on.

So my vote is for sunburst.

As for solid colours--I love the look of a Burgundy Mist Strat.
That's no on the list either.

Of the choices there--natural.


----------



## Phlegethon (Dec 18, 2009)

my favourite colours would be any type of finish that shows the wood grain. it gives an instant classic look, and guarantees that each instrument is truly one of a kind. 

bursts like the one pictured on the first page on this thread are a close second, but if it comes down to one or the other I would go with a natural finish


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I chose natural, I really like seeing the wood. I also like bursts, you can see the wood on them too. A nice tobacco burst, 3 colour bursts, etc. Then, of course, something that is "out there" will catch my eye. Like a Carvin Dragon burst on a quill top looks yummy too me. I have seen some nice solid colours too, blacks, greens, yellows. I like them all!!! (almost)


----------



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm a sucker for cherryburst instruments. I don't mind most solid colours except black (ho-hum/boring) but I think bursts in general look better. About the only burst I don't like much is tobacco sunburst. If I was going to buy a production guitar, I have a hankering for Fender's Sienna Sunburst.


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

Definitely 3 colour burst for me.


----------



## Presto1202 (Dec 8, 2010)

That's really hard to choose. I don't really have a single favorite color so much as I just look at a guitar and ask myself if I like the way it looks. I just think "Does that particular guitar look nice in that particular color" and that's about it. If I HAD to choose I think I'd go with blue, though black or sunburst would be up there too if I could only choose one color. 

I like a lot of different colors though and try to get guitars in different colors for a refreshing bit of variety.


----------



## Cobra (Jan 12, 2011)

I think solid colours are bland, give me something unigue like blue granite or snake skin


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

I voted 'natural', I like to see a nice wood grain. this one used to be purple and I just had it refinned:








[/IMG]

I like this too, my Trussart strat - the color of 'natural' metal,...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I really dug the color of this one


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

bluesmostly said:


> I voted 'natural', I like to see a nice wood grain. this one used to be purple and I just had it refinned:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would anyone paint a nice wood like that purple, or any other colour, for that matter. The wood grain in that is beautiful.


----------



## Maverick (Oct 21, 2009)

Surf Green on a Strat . Ice Tea on a LP


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

There's no way for me to give one answer. I love subtle bursts over a tasteful flame maple, not too much red (not a fan of the infamous Gibson "clown-burst" Les Pauls). Tobacco, Iced Tea, Vintage, Violin, , Desert, Bourbon, etc., on a Les Paul is just gorgeous IMHO. I also love the look of a nice faded 59 Burst like Slash's AFD LP clone. Honeybursts and Lemon Drops are almost as nice too. However, some guitars just look better with solid colours. I also like some of the more unusual burst colours, like my dragon-burst Lado. It just suits the shape of it. 

I'm just not a fan of graphics. In fact, I'd go so far as to say I strongly dislike them.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Blue,... NO,.. Re... AAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH !!!


----------



## Cdn_Cracker (Oct 7, 2006)

Back in the early 90's, Fender put out Black Pearl Dust and Blue Pearl Dust... and they looked awesome - definitely my fav Strat colour. I am fortunate enough to have found a Black Peal Dust and am always on the hunt for a blue one.

IMHO, PRS's look best in a natural 10 top and lemon burst, honey and iced tea on an Lester....hmmm...sweet lemon honey ice tea......


----------



## jakeblues (Jan 14, 2011)

I've always had a thing for the Dick Dale signature strat in chartreuse metal flake ... like many Fender colours ...very California automotive .... this one is pure custom street machine....


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

1. sunburst
2. all blonde/natural
3. white w/maple board
4. black w/rosewood board
5. red w/maple board


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

3 tone sunburst!
surf green
blonde


----------



## skimhit (Feb 21, 2009)

Candy Cola or Sunburst 9kkhhd with maple neck for me


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Natural? Borrrrring. Go Red.


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

Depends on the guitar.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

screamingdaisy said:


> Depends on the guitar.


All these guitars come in different colors and color schemes. I would say it still depends on the preferences of the buyer.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

i've always liked white guitars


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

bluezombie said:


> i've always liked white guitars


Seeing you're from an area that is known for its great winters, would that be "snow white"?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

How did I miss this thread. I must be losing it.

I like wood. Always have. From my earliest memories of camping and hiking in the woods, learning to fell trees and split cordwood, to the furniture of my parents' home and the woodwork in the home I live in now, I want to see wood.

All my acoustics have clear finish. Most of my electrics are tinted or burst, except for 2 gloss black guitars and one beat up old red Strat that I call the Ketchupcaster. Mostly, I want to see wood grain. It's doubtless psychological, but solid colour guitars feel more sterile to me. The banjos, mandolins, violin, autoharp, are all natural or lightly tinted.

For me, wood's where it's at.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

I dont have a favorite now, I have a daphne blue strat, surf green 60's strat, a sunburst strat, a vintage butterscotch blonde tele, and a natrual mahogany godin LG P90. plus my spruce and rosewood vester custom shop acoustic. All look great.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> You just can't say any white -* Olympic *White on a Stratocaster.
> 
> Darkburst on a Les Paul. And *TV* yellow on Special.



Yup!You're right about the Olympic White!!!

For me it's the Olypic White and Surf Green on Strats,GoldTop or Arctic White on LesPauls, Butterscotch on Telecasters....There's so many beautifull colours for so many different axes....AAAAHHHHHHHHHH!Too Much for me!


----------



## denthevetteman7 (Dec 14, 2009)

I do like the black and white look on mostly everything i owned.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mooh said:


> How did I miss this thread. I must be losing it.
> 
> I like wood. Always have. From my earliest memories of camping and hiking in the woods, learning to fell trees and split cordwood, to the furniture of my parents' home and the woodwork in the home I live in now, I want to see wood.
> 
> ...


I hear ya, Mooh. I don't understand putting on a solid coat of paint over a nice piece of wood. Let the beauty of the grain shine through.


----------



## Franky Fargon (Oct 10, 2010)

Sonic blue...Or any shades of blue,but especialy the lite blues like powder blue or baby blue.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

tobacoo, ice tea, honey burst and flavors of the previously mentioned. i love me my bursts. cept for cherry burst.


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

Orange!

Gretsch Orange, especially. With White Pearloid everywhere!

But I voted for Natural.


----------



## Stickman (Oct 27, 2009)

Blue:


----------



## Stickman (Oct 27, 2009)

Blue:


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

i voted red,i also like green. not any kind of burst,i dont like quilted tops or anything like that.i like flat colours. i cant see for shit anyway,so im not a very visual person. maybe thats why i like clear,simple colours. 

Bobby


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm in a serious minority here, but I just had to cast a vote for "Yellow" since it's the only thing close to TV Yellow available.

Swervin


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

Stickman said:


> Blue:


That is very nice. Beautiful top. I personally love the tobacco on my 58 LP VOS.


----------



## Jaybo (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm 90% sure that Red guitars actually DO make you play faster.

I love blue guitars. Especially the Gibson dark blue on a flame maple.


----------



## krall (Apr 19, 2009)

Black is my fave, with natural a close second.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Is chrome a colour...???...How about plaid or stripey...???...


----------



## iblastoff (May 14, 2011)

i like most colours but for some reason i really do not like sunburst at all unless its on a jazzmaster.


----------



## shizno (Jan 28, 2010)

Hmmm I wonder if I could paint a guitar with a house of kolors colour like my dads vette


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Butterscotch blonde.


----------



## Jean GODBOUT (Oct 31, 2009)

I vote for Fiesta red (Ford Thunderbird 1957 color)


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

My favourite colour is sunburst. It's a bit ironic since my first guitar was sunburst and at the time I hated the colour so much, I painted it teal green. Looking back, I really don't know what I was thinking.


----------



## Leif H (Dec 16, 2009)

'burst for a strat or LP, or butterscotch for a tele...


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

All my guitars are bursted and the only one I'd want not bursted is a pelham blue grohl sig. My dream guitar. And maybe a white strat I may consider. Siennaburst would be my first pick.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

As of recently wine red for sure.


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

Amber sunburst, the one with a very subtle change in Colour. Gorgeous !


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Natural Purple


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Yes...


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I like natural (no stain), with a heaping helping of medullary rays (perfectly quarter sawn top)


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Some new colours...


----------

